# How to remove pcv tube GM(12673862)



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

You can push the gray tabs in to disconnect. You just need a pick and it's a pain to do. They aren't exactly made to come apart due to (I think) some emissions standards bull. Otherwise cut the female end lengthways carefully and hope you have horseshoes where the sun don't shine. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Great thanks a million @HatchLifeRS


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

HatchLifeRS said:


> You can push the gray tabs in to disconnect. You just need a pick and it's a pain to do. They aren't exactly made to come apart due to (I think) some emissions standards bull. Otherwise cut the female end lengthways carefully and hope you have horseshoes where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Question...So if I can successfully get the one end separated from the air duct can I reuse the pcv tube or even if I get it off via pushing in the gray tabs, would I still need to replace with a new one no matter what?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Fuhnominon said:


> Question...So if I can successfully get the one end separated from the air duct can I reuse the pcv tube or even if I get it off via pushing in the gray tabs, would I still need to replace with a new one no matter what?


If pushing the gray tabs in and remove it that way. It would all depend on if you damaged the retainer upon removal. Look to see inside once you remove to see if it's damaged then basically pop the new piece in and see if it holds.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

HatchLifeRS said:


> If pushing the gray tabs in and remove it that way. It would all depend on if you damaged the retainer upon removal. Look to see inside once you remove to see if it's damaged then basically pop the new piece in and see if it holds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Ahhhhhh, got it! Thanks so so much for explaining all this for me.


----------

